# Tosin getting a Vik duality 8



## IB-studjent- (Oct 27, 2011)

Just saw this on Vik's facebook, Tosin is getting a Vik duality 8.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Oct 27, 2011)

What guitar isn't Tosin getting?


----------



## TimSE (Oct 27, 2011)

Niiceeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Oct 27, 2011)

Man musicians really have it rough these days...


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 27, 2011)

Great!

Now he can make me feel musically inferior on yet another instrument I can't afford.


----------



## IB-studjent- (Oct 27, 2011)

good that I got in a few months ago, Vik will be flooded with orders after this.


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 27, 2011)

wonder if it will have the bareknuckles he ordered in it?


----------



## noxian (Oct 27, 2011)

a Duality SL-8B eh? 

assuming SL-8B means the same thing it did for that Black Lotus 8-string ViK did, it looks like Tosin's doing that fretless 8th string thing.
i look forward to hearing what he does with it.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 27, 2011)

JaxoBuzzo said:


> What guitar isn't Tosin getting?



Any of mine, I tell you that.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Oct 27, 2011)

Lucky SOB.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 27, 2011)

how the hell is he endorsed by ibanez, but plays a ton of other guitar?


----------



## Philligan (Oct 28, 2011)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> how the hell is he endorsed by ibanez, but plays a ton of other guitar?



Partial endorsement I'm guessing. Or they make sure he plays Ibbies for a certain amount of time each set, uses them in interviews/lessons/appearances, etc. Plus, even with all these other guitars he owns, I'm sure he's still a really huge factor in 8 string sales for them.

Plus Javier only has his RGA8  so even if Tosin's got something else, if Javier's with him, Ibanez is still represented  Still makes me wonder though, Ibanez is really strict with their endorsements 

I know with After the Burial, Trent got some shit for stripping and shaving down his first 2228. They said he couldn't use it in any ads or videos because it wasn't an actual Ibanez shape anymore. They still let him play it, but any like official appearances have to feature his LACS-painted 2228 that's still shaped like a 2228.

EDIT: /rant haha. Really excited to see this, every Vik I've seen looks amazing. Hope he doesn't get the partial fretless, though, I was never crazy about that personally


----------



## VILARIKA (Oct 28, 2011)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> how the hell is he endorsed by ibanez, but plays a ton of other guitar?





Philligan said:


> Partial endorsement I'm guessing. Or they make sure he plays Ibbies for a certain amount of time each set, uses them in interviews/lessons/appearances, etc. Plus, even with all these other guitars he owns, I'm sure he's still a really huge factor in 8 string sales for them.
> 
> Plus Javier only has his RGA8  so even if Tosin's got something else, if Javier's with him, Ibanez is still represented  Still makes me wonder, Ibanez is really strict with their endorsements
> 
> I know with After the Burial, Trent got some shit for stripping and shaving down his first 2228. They said he couldn't use it in any ads or videos because it wasn't an actual Ibanez shape anymore. They still let him play it, but any like official appearances have to feature his LACS-painted 2228 that's still shaped like a 2228.



To make it short and sweet,

It's called being Tosin Abasi.


----------



## Rook (Oct 28, 2011)

^Tosin Abasi, who has 50% of his fan base on this site.

Sure, he's doing better than a lot of people, but I don't know anyone not on the Internet (literally not one person) who I go to uni with, work with, play with, have played with etc etc who knows who he is, yet Even my mum knows who people like Steve Vai are.

He's not this huge profile endorsee, Ibanez open their LACS to people who aren't 'full endorsees' too, I believe, because you have to pay either way. I think if you do become a full endorsee that changes, maybe they get cheaper or something.

Point is, if Joe Bonamassa or something wanted a custom Ibanez and Ibanez thought they could get some free promotion out of it, they wouldn't make him stop playing his Gibson's when they're gunna charge him for his LACS anyway hahaha.

I dunno exactly how the system works, clearly, but my point is you don't have to be an exclusive Ibanez artist to get access to the LACS necessarily, though different people will get different deals.


----------



## vansinn (Oct 28, 2011)

^ I agree to the comment aboyt Tosin not being generally known (I like his play and person, btw).
I got into an 8-string discussion at a local (for our country) fairly big music shop, mentioned Tosin and AAL.. they didn't have a clue as to who he is.

Looking forward to see his Vik and hear/watch clips with it.


----------



## elq (Oct 28, 2011)

Um. How many of your guitar playing friends know who Tosin is?

I was at a music store that primarily sells to blue grass musicians a couple of weeks ago helping a friend buy a banjo. One of the customers - a mid-50's jazzer; recognized my AAL shirt and asked "is that the band that Tosin Abasi plays for?"...

Also, I'm pretty sure very few endorsee's could get ibanez to build a semi-hollow 8-string with piezo's. Hell, they wouldn't put an ebony board on one of the periphery lacs'...


I would bet (pure ignorant speculation here) that Steve Vai put in a good word for him. I suspect his deal is atypical.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Oct 28, 2011)

elq said:


> Um. How many of your guitar playing friends know who Tosin is?


Only the metalcore guys, and one prog metal dude.


----------



## Jontain (Oct 28, 2011)

Look forward to seeing it, cant say im not jelly everytime I see a nice custom but then again Tosin can justify having so many nice custom instruments because he is an advanced player and the differences are something he can probably feel and hear while playing, using them effectivly in his music.... and I.... well I will stick to making 'my horrible noises' playing my sub 1k axes =D


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 28, 2011)

Tosin is a great player for what he does, he must have serious terminal GAS to have as many guitars as he does though...


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 28, 2011)

i don't care if i was a starter endorsee with little exposure, i'd still pay full price for a LACS and be damn happy for it and play that shit everywhere, anytime for anyone/anything.

i love ibby's that much that i would be exclusive for life and still happy to pay full price for full custom LACS


----------



## JPMike (Oct 29, 2011)

Tosin is the next Misha!! Customs from every luthier!!


----------



## HaloHat (Oct 30, 2011)

I saw AAL not long ago here in Seattle. He only played the LACS all night.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Oct 31, 2011)

this will be a nice build im sure
but i still think his illustrated 8 is my fav custom of his


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 31, 2011)

kennedyblake said:


> Great!
> 
> Now he can make me feel musically inferior on yet another instrument I can't afford.


 
Musically inferior? Nah... Musically different.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 31, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> ^Tosin Abasi, who has 50% of his fan base on this site.
> 
> Sure, he's doing better than a lot of people, but I don't know anyone not on the Internet (literally not one person) who I go to uni with, work with, play with, have played with etc etc who knows who he is, yet Even my mum knows who people like Steve Vai are.
> 
> ...



he gets to buy all the guitars he wants, plays only top quality gear, gets to release albums, and plays gigs to audiences where everyone know his music.

who fucking cares how "real-world" famous he is? he's living MY FUCKING DREAM, that man!


----------



## xwmucradiox (Oct 31, 2011)

elq said:


> Um. How many of your guitar playing friends know who Tosin is?
> 
> I was at a music store that primarily sells to blue grass musicians a couple of weeks ago helping a friend buy a banjo. One of the customers - a mid-50's jazzer; recognized my AAL shirt and asked "is that the band that Tosin Abasi plays for?"...
> 
> ...



Ibanez built Tosin a neckthrough RGA7 right before Reflux broke up and that was long before he met Steve Vai.


----------



## elq (Oct 31, 2011)

xwmucradiox said:


> Ibanez built Tosin a neckthrough RGA7 right before Reflux broke up and that was long before he met Steve Vai.



And it was almost certainly based on a production RGT rather than an all out custom guitar.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Oct 31, 2011)

elq said:


> And it was almost certainly based on a production RGT rather than an all out custom guitar.



It had a midi system in the bridge and the reverse headstock neck through RGA was definitely unique at the time. It definitely wasn't like the repainted stock guitars a lot of other players were getting.


----------



## Goatchrist (Oct 31, 2011)

is that with the fretless lowest string?! That's great news, he has the ability too really use this thing.. talented son of a b..


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 31, 2011)

Goatchrist said:


> is that with the fretless lowest string?! That's great news, he has the ability too really use this thing.. talented son of a b..



Yup, I'm pretty stoked to see how he uses it as well


----------



## in-pursuit (Nov 1, 2011)

i loved the two clips I heard of the 8 with the fretless low E, was certainly a beautiful guitar.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 1, 2011)

Didn't really think it deserves it's own thread so I'll just put here that Misha has ordered a 7 too


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 1, 2011)

elq said:


> And it was almost certainly based on a production RGT rather than an all out custom guitar.



Nope, had MIDI, piezos, and was a 7-string. I don't think Ibanez has ever made an production RGT-7.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 1, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> Didn't really think it deserves it's own thread so I'll just put here that Misha has ordered a 7 too



He changed his mind so fast, I asked him if he wanted in on the Saviour run in August and he was maxed out but I guess he played Nolly's or something and that made him move some things.


----------



## aWoodenShip (Nov 1, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> Didn't really think it deserves it's own thread so I'll just put here that Misha has ordered a 7 too



That from the pic up on his facebook?


----------



## Jacobine (Nov 3, 2011)

you dont tell toin what to do. EVER! he's the chuck norris of guitars


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 3, 2011)

Jacobine said:


> you dont tell toin what to do. EVER! he's the chuck norris of guitars



Hell ya Toin is the best!


----------



## simulclass83 (Nov 3, 2011)

MF_Kitten said:


> he gets to buy all the guitars he wants, plays only top quality gear, gets to release albums, and plays gigs to audiences where everyone know his music.
> 
> who fucking cares how "real-world" famous he is? he's living MY FUCKING DREAM, that man!


You forgot the part about him being godly at guitar. That I would trade for any of the crap up there.


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Nov 4, 2011)

IB-studjent- said:


> good that I got in a few months ago, Vik will be flooded with orders after this.



x2

Though, I only put my order in a month ago, still ahead of the game.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 4, 2011)

Waiting for ze pics.


----------



## Khoi (Nov 8, 2011)

wonder if he'll be bringing his super fancy customs on tour. I saw him on Saturday night in ORlando and he was playing his LACS white Ibanez 8 string all night, with Javier playing a R2228


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 8, 2011)

xwmucradiox said:


> It had a midi system in the bridge and the reverse headstock neck through RGA was definitely unique at the time. It definitely wasn't like the repainted stock guitars a lot of other players were getting.



You mean the horribly wired piezo with the massive hole drilled in front of the bridge?


----------



## xwmucradiox (Nov 8, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> You mean the horribly wired piezo with the massive hole drilled in front of the bridge?



He liked it and thought it was perfectly fine. So did the guy that bought it from him later.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 8, 2011)

Jacobine said:


> you dont tell toin what to do. EVER! he's the chuck norris of guitars



no. no he is not. Chuck Norris is a fundamentalist christian republican who has recently joined the anti-vaccination bullshit squad.

Tosin is a good guy and a helluva musician.

Chuck Norris is the Tosin Abasi of martial arts.


----------



## guitareben (Nov 8, 2011)

MF_Kitten said:


> no. no he is not. Chuck Norris is a fundamentalist christian republican who has recently joined the anti-vaccination bullshit squad.
> 
> Tosin is a good guy and a helluva musician.
> 
> Chuck Norris is the Tosin Abasi of martial arts.



:O

So... true :O (because you're right... Norris is a douche tbh (IMO))


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 8, 2011)

guitareben said:


> :O
> 
> So... true :O (because you're right... Norris is a douche tbh (IMO))



parentheses-ception!


----------



## Opion (Nov 9, 2011)

Holy shit, this thread is almost entirely composed of "I know everything about Tosin's endorsements and personal dealings with his previous guitars..." 


Anyways...I'm totally digging how all these unknown, sick ass luthiers are getting brought into the picture because of musicians like Tosin and Misha. While it sucks that I'll probably never get to play any of them, it brings them closer to being available to average bedroom guitarist chums like me!  Vik's are amazingly beautiful, cannot wait to see where he goes with this one.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 9, 2011)

I cant wait to see how he uses the fretless 8th string too.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 9, 2011)

Where are the fucking pics? All I see is boring speculation...


----------



## tank (Nov 9, 2011)

gas, the guitar look's awsome!


----------



## FatKol (Nov 9, 2011)

tank said:


> gas, the guitar look's awsome!



Where did you saw the pics? Link please!


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Nov 9, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Where are the fucking pics? All I see is boring speculation...



It hasn't even been started yet....


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 9, 2011)

Weak... 

Then why was the thread started? We can't start a thread saying that we bought a guitar w/o pics but we can speculate on what one that someone else is getting might look like in advance?


----------



## 8-string stephen (Nov 9, 2011)

Tosin is a beast... I would love to see some pics when its finished


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Nov 9, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Weak...
> 
> Then why was the thread started? We can't start a thread saying that we bought a guitar w/o pics but we can speculate on what one that someone else is getting might look like in advance?



Both Tosin and Vik have a reputation around here. I didn't make the thread, but it's not like he ordered a schecter from guitar center, a bit of a different situation.


----------



## Khoi (Nov 10, 2011)

Maybe vik will show some progress pics on his forums? definitely keeping my eye out on it


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 10, 2011)

mikemueller2112 said:


> Both Tosin and Vik have a reputation around here. I didn't make the thread, but it's not like he ordered a schecter from guitar center, a bit of a different situation.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Nov 10, 2011)

mikemueller2112 said:


> Both Tosin and Vik have a reputation around here. I didn't make the thread, but it's not like he ordered a schecter from guitar center, a bit of a different situation.


Nah, if he did that we'd be seeing a LOT more Schecter NGDs.


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Nov 11, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


>








UnderTheSign said:


> Nah, if he did that we'd be seeing a LOT more Schecter NGDs.



True enough.


----------



## Samarus (Nov 11, 2011)

I think Tosin has more guitars than he can actually play now!


----------



## Solodini (Nov 11, 2011)

If that's the case then how should Vai's collection be described?


----------



## UnderTheSign (Nov 11, 2011)

As long as he doesn't start dropping them like Malmsteen does...


----------



## Khoi (Nov 11, 2011)

I think the main difference is that all of Tosin's guitars are straight up customs. You have to remember that those strats were super cheap back in the day! well cheap by today's standards


----------



## celticelk (Nov 11, 2011)

Khoi said:


> I think the main difference is that all of Tosin's guitars are straight up customs. You have to remember that those strats were super cheap back in the day! well cheap by today's standards



Like hell. A Fender Strat new in 1954 was about $300. That's equivalent to just over $2500 in today's dollars. Remember, in 1954, the minimum wage was 75 cents/hour, and the average American wage-earner made about $4000 a year.


----------



## noxian (Nov 11, 2011)

... are we seriously going to start getting competitive over/via other people's guitar collections now... ?


----------



## ProgShredder73 (Nov 13, 2011)

JaxoBuzzo said:


> What guitar isn't Tosin getting?


 

this guitar. SX Furrian MN VWH at RondoMusic.com 

tosin isnt getting this guitar.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Nov 13, 2011)

Tosin Abasi is easily going to have one of the most diverse collections of guitars compared to other huge guitar gods.


----------

